# 2011 Hyundai Sonata w/Infinity System + Nav



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys...

I'm looking to upgrade my sound in my '11 Sonata w/Nav & Infinity Sound. I've installed numerous basic systems but haven't attempted an OEM integration before.

From the research I've done, the Infinity amp receives a SPDIF input from the OEM HU. According to the Hyundai diagrams I've obtained, there are three wires going to the Infinity amp; OUT +, OUT -, and GND.

I've read about all the factory integration devices such as the JL CleanSweep, Alpine, MS-8, etc., but what I'm trying to figure out is if there is any way I can tap the signal before it goes into the Infinity amp? I'm thinking no, but I want to make sure.

Assuming I can't tap the signal pre amp, I'll have to resort to post amp. That said, there are a total of 8 amplified channels from the amp. Front tweeters, front doors, rear doors, and looks as if the factory sub is DVC. If I want to get a true, full range, summed signal, I could tap the tweeters, front doors, and one channel for the sub, correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Bump for inputs!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I posted something here for another member: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1214852-post4.html

Unfortunately, it won't be as easy as you think since the Infinity system has the JBL amplifier with the SPDIF input.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks! So looks like I have to resort to getting the signal post amp, correct?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Unless you can find an aftermarket processor that will accept the Hyundai SPDIF, you are stuck grabbing signal after the amplifier. Wish I had better news for you.


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

That's no big deal. If I just wanted to add a sub to it, I only need to tap one of the 2 OEM subwoofer channels right?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

That is how I did it in my wife's vehicle. I connected a PAC SOEM-T to one of the subwoofer channels to grab signal for her aftermarket sub. It worked like a charm and I like how the SOEM-T adds remote turn on based on the audio signal sense. In other words, it made the install super easy!


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice! I was thinking of trying out the MTX re-Q and running either a single 8W7 or dual 8W7's.


----------



## Eddie1218 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have similar set up with my 2011 Kia sportage with NAV. It also has spdif input to the amp. I want to upgrade the whole system and keep the nav unit. I will be connecting a factory sound processor after the amp. I am hoping since Hyundai and Kia are sister companies that this sound system has similar schematics. The only info I still can seem to find is:

Does the amp xover any of the signals? Dont know what speakers are full range? 

Once I get this info I would make my decision on which factory sound processor I will get


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2011)

Eddie1218 said:


> I have similar set up with my 2011 Kia sportage with NAV. It also has spdif input to the amp. I want to upgrade the whole system and keep the nav unit. I will be connecting a factory sound processor after the amp. I am hoping since Hyundai and Kia are sister companies that this sound system has similar schematics. The only info I still can seem to find is:
> 
> Does the amp xover any of the signals? Dont know what speakers are full range?
> 
> Once I get this info I would make my decision on which factory sound processor I will get


I'm positive the signals are crossed over inside the amp. And I'm trying to find out the same info you are as well. Nobody seems to know what freq's the speakers are playing. However, the MS-8, Alpine, JL SSI, should all tell you if they aren't able to provide a summed output once you have everything hooked up.


----------



## crcendo (Feb 6, 2011)

I am also trying to figure this out in an 11 Elantra w/ nav and 6 speaker prem sound. There is no factory sub in this car just all 6 speakers between the 4 doors. 
I'm looking to install my 3 8w6's and concerned about getting signal from the amp to tap for my LOC. Any help out there?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Just an FYI, anyone can sign up at www.HMAService.com and look up the schematics on their vehicles.


----------

